# 5 shot revolver american arms



## princess (Mar 22, 2015)

I was looking at the gun to buy from a seller? don't have much information it is a 5 shot revolver from American arms company boston ma usa . it is stamped pat'd dec5th82 march 27 83 sept 9 84. I was wondering does anyone have an idea what I should offer for it?? and does anyone have any information about it?? please help .. its in great shape.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pictures help.
Better physical description, too.

Is it a .22? Really small?


----------

